# Any Free spots around the North West/North East Coast?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any nice Coastal Spots we could park over the weekend while we give the van a run out please?.

You can PM me if you prefer, I won't publicise it.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.


On the car park next to the lighthouse on Flambrough Head but not North Landing overnight, or on the top of Filey Brigg overlooking the sea, we have stopped quite a few times over the years, nobody will bother you as it is out of season...

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Ooo, that's all foreign lands to me - anything north of Watford there be dragons! :lol: 

But, I do know of a pretty wild coastal spot if you don't mind the occasional "light breeze"!

Near Radcliffe 55.30666, -1.55889


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Trev

i know a few in Northumberland but a bit far for you for a w/e I think.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Trev
> 
> i know a few in Northumberland but a bit far for you for a w/e I think.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

No, we are leaving Friday, returning Monday. Don't mind distance if the spot is right!.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

If you fancy Northumberland try Beadnell, lovely beach and great walks, I stay on the car park near the harbour, once again out of season nobody will bother you. Put in N55. 33. 08.67 x W1. 37. 44.98 and it will take you straight there. Lots to see and visit round this part of the coast all within 30 miles. The camp site 3 mile up the road in Seahouses is open all year if that floats your boat..










ray.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

TM,
have stayed here a few times to watch the airshow,
its on marine drive out of southport, car park which is used by the togs for the bird hides,
google maps 53.67694,-2.98096 ("Marshside")

Misty


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Trev. IF your going up to Northumberland then the Windings on the golf club road at Bamburgh is a good spot with super views of the castle. here http://goo.gl/maps/mO7xf

747 is the man on the ground in that area and will have the latest info.

I think you used to be able to park in the car park opposite the castle but the bloke who runs the castle is very anti motorhome and I think he got it stopped but not sure. Anyway the windings should be a good place.

If you go the other way I think there are a fair few spots along the cumbrian coast but Northumberland IMO is nicer of course you may run into 747 but you cant have everything.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Cruden Bay harbour, a nice little 'aire', with a cafe serving great breakfasts.


Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> Cruden Bay harbour, a nice little 'aire', with a cafe serving great breakfasts.
> 
> Dave


The Café has gone and the overnight charge is now £10 per night.

Better to use a CL/CS now.

It's only good for topping up fresh water and toilet emptying. I put money in the honesty box for this service and move on.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> barryd"]Trev. IF your going up to Northumberland then the Windings on the golf club road at Bamburgh is a good spot with super views of the castle. here http://goo.gl/maps/mO7xf
> 
> 747 is the man on the ground in that area and will have the latest info.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry.

Been coming up here for the last 40 years and never knew this spot..

Thanks mate.

ray.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Scalby Mills, Sealife Centre, Scarborough.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Imbiber said:


> Scalby Mills, Sealife Centre, Scarborough.


Looks Ideal!

But is this the place you mean?

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I havent stayed there but I am sure a few members have mentioned the Scalby Mills car park being popular with the boy racer donut brigade.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

teemyob said:


> Imbiber said:
> 
> 
> > Scalby Mills, Sealife Centre, Scarborough.
> ...


Yes that's it.

With all the MH parking issues elsewhere in Scarborough this is probably the best bet for the region. 6pm till 9am free parking. We use it on many occasion with no problems. We then pay the coach parking rate and use the transferable ticket to park in Scarborough town or Whitby Abbey.


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Is Cruden Bay North of Aberdeen?

Bit North of Northumberland


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Trev. IF your going up to Northumberland then the Windings on the golf club road at Bamburgh is a good spot with super views of the castle. here http://goo.gl/maps/mO7xf


For the moment I believe those larger and smaller lay-bys don't have signs. The more appealing circular parking areas between that and the castle have no camping signs (or overnighting, whatever).

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Trev. IF your going up to Northumberland then the Windings on the golf club road at Bamburgh is a good spot with super views of the castle. here http://goo.gl/maps/mO7xf
> ...


Dave

Thanks, but wish we had that info last year.

Anyway we did quite well on Northumberland spots.

I think that coast is some of the best in Britain -should be Great Britain because I have not had the privilege of sampling the coast of Ireland.

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We enjoyed Bamburgh castle a couple of years ago. Taking the van to that area in the summer, so feel free to share your spots! 

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Geoff, I avoid Bamburgh with the motorhome apart from the Winter months. We usually do a C&CC THS at Beadnell but take the car as well. Parking is difficult with the car, so imagine what it is like for a motorhome. The car parks have height barriers and you will be unpopular if you take up 3 or 4 spaces elsewhere. That is why I did not give you Bamburgh as I recall.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> If you fancy Northumberland try Beadnell, lovely beach and great walks, I stay on the car park near the harbour, once again out of season nobody will bother you. Put in N55. 33. 08.67 x W1. 37. 44.98 and it will take you straight there. Lots to see and visit round this part of the coast all within 30 miles. The camp site 3 mile up the road in Seahouses is open all year if that floats your boat..
> 
> ...


is that Benthall Ray?

N55. 33. 08. W1. 37. 44.98

TM


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Or 55.55222, -1.62916

If you only speak the "other" language


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

No its called Beadnell..

ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> No its called Beadnell..
> 
> ray


Sorry,

That is what I meant.

The cords were wrong.

Thanks Ray and t'others.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Well,

Some Numpty ( :roll: ) forgot to fill with Fresh water.

So, we are at Seahouses campsite. Leaving soon, was £35 a night, but managed some discount.

Frash Tank of water and waste flushed, see what we find.

Thanks all.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

£35 a night to stay in Seahouses! You could buy the place for that!

Windings is just down the road! Bamburgh is much nicer than Seahouse as well. If you see that bloke that runs the castle. Chuck him off the top.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes we pulled into that one Trev a few years ago, I say pulled in cos we soon bloody pulled out :lol: 

There;s a nice cl between Bamburgh and Seahouses, down a long country track.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks all,

Wyndings last night. Was 4 vans here, one big German 4x4 Bimobil. But they left at 8.

Top spot, lot of car door slamming at 6am. Six photographers with tripods. !

So got up to watch the sun rise over the castle


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*spot*

Spot On


----------

